# GFCI Outlet Question



## Briyon (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi, I am new to the forum.  I am in the process of remodeling our kitchen and had a question about GFCI outlets on the same circuit.  We are going to add a breakfast bar to an existing wall (see attached picture).  There is currently a GFCI outlet on an adjacent wall.  There are also currently standard outlets under the counter for the dishwasher and disposal, as well as an outlet on the opposite side of the dishwasher/disposal outlet and one on the end of the wall. All of these outlets are on the same circuit as the current GFCI. We will remove the one outlet at the end of the wall and maybe even the one on the opposite side of the dishwasher/disposal outlet. Not sure if that makes a difference. We would also like to add two new outlets under the breakfast bar counter top.  These outlets would be within reach of the sink so I am sure they need to be GFCI.  Can I add two more GFCI outlets to the same circuit as the existing GFCI outlet?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## kok328 (Nov 14, 2010)

You only need 1 GFIC outlet per circuit to protect all the outlets on that circuit as long as the GFIC outlet is the first outlet on the circuit from the breaker.  You can install more than 1 if you like but, it is unecessary and may lead to nuisance tripping.


----------



## Briyon (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response.  I just want to make sure I am clear.  So you are saying that the new outlets that I install, as long as they are beyond the GFCI outlet that is already there, can be standard outlets and not GFCI?  Even though those new outlets will be next to the sink?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## JoeD (Nov 14, 2010)

This is a kitchen. Since you are remodelling you need meet current codes. That means two 20 amp small appliance circuits. If there is currently only one circuit you need to add another one. All receptacles must be GFCI protected.


----------



## kok328 (Nov 14, 2010)

yes brian, that is correct.  As long as the new outlets are downwind of the existing GFI outlet, then the new outlets will be GFI protected (as long as they are connected to the LOAD side of the existing GFI).


----------



## budro (Nov 15, 2010)

since you are remodeling try to do as joe d says and put two appliance outlets on seperate circuits as per code. you need to find out if the dishwasher is on this same circuit. garbage disposal too? frig? i know it should have been wired correctly the first time but i have seen kitchens with everything on one circuit. do some testing and try your best to divide them up on different circuits. now is the time. thanks, budro


----------



## kok328 (Nov 15, 2010)

Good point budro, you definitely don't want the fridge on a GFIC circuit.


----------

